# Restoring an old bike with modern parts



## porteous (30 Nov 2010)

I have a problem. Usually when I rebuild an old bike I use period parts but now I am rebuilding a 1957 4 speed SA Rudge Pathfinder as a replacement for a bike nicked from me 40 years ago, and bought as a bare frame. My problem is that I am rebuilding it as it would have been if I had kept and upgraded it with 60's alloy components (A natural progression which most of my mates did to theirs as funds allowed). I've got everything apart from the chain-set, which would originally been a Williams C34.

Now comes the hard part. C34s with good 48 teeth rings are hard to find and I am very tempted by this: 

http://www.cyclebask...Track_1/8_inch.

Which is absolutely modern but very much "in the spirit of"what I would like to find (As well as being the correct 48T x 1/8). I am tempted to do a Sheldon Brown and buy the Andel even though it is current production. 

Any Thoughts?


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2010)

I would go with it. It can be undone in the future if you find the Williams parts you want and it will allow you to use the bike in the meantime (surely the most important point). Besides, 99.9% of the population would probably not know the difference.


----------



## raindog (3 Dec 2010)

Yes, go for it. It looks a bit like the old model Campags. You can always swop it later if a period Williams turns up.

Just realised, I've said more or less the same thing as tyred.


----------



## porteous (4 Dec 2010)

Bought it! Thanks for the advice guys!!


----------



## 3narf (30 Jan 2011)

That looks really nice. Thanks for the link!


----------



## GrahamNR17 (10 Apr 2011)

I used that very crankset on my 1948 Raleigh Clubman, but with a Royce ring.






I generally find it beneficial to modernise old bikes - where appropriate - as I tend to use everything I restore. In this case, I decided to build the bike that Raleigh _should_ have, rather than the one they did.


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (9 Feb 2012)

porteous said:


> I have a problem. Usually when I rebuild an old bike I use period parts but now I am rebuilding a 1957 4 speed SA Rudge Pathfinder as a replacement for a bike nicked from me 40 years ago, and bought as a bare frame. My problem is that I am rebuilding it as it would have been if I had kept and upgraded it with 60's alloy components (A natural progression which most of my mates did to theirs as funds allowed). I've got everything apart from the chain-set, which would originally been a Williams C34.
> 
> Now comes the hard part. C34s with good 48 teeth rings are hard to find and I am very tempted by this:
> 
> ...


I don't think there is anything wrong with fitting modern components to an old bike, particularly if what you fit enhances the performance. You have to ask yourself, would the manufacterer have fitted these bits in the first place if they had been available, the answer is probably, yes.


----------

